# Anyone for medicated FET in July?



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi,

I have searched for a FET in July link but can't seem to find one. So just thought I would see if there is anyone having medicated FET in July. 

I have been on climaval tablets for 10 days now and am coming back to England today to have a scan for lining thickness tomorrow. We have 5 frosties and are hoping to have 2 transferred if everything goes ok.

Would love to hear from anyone who is in a similar position.

Bye for now. xxxxx


----------



## crazy-lady (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi hun 
I am not sure at the moment im currently checking for a spike in hormones using Ovulation kit.
if i spike then its Natural FET if i don't spike and i havnt so far this week (I should have by now)  I will start DR ing 5th July.

All this is complicated with an Hydro found in tube but not sure if it is all going to be on hold for an operation to remove tube so i really dont know whats going on  
So Loopyloop I may be with you hun xxx


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239941.msg3866735#msg3866735 

try here hon. we are all cycling at the mo and i know at leat 2 are having FET x


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi, I will start down regging on 13 July for FET with our last two frosties - fingers crossed that we can transfer both in August!!! 
We had a BFP last time so will follow same protocol. Tests at recurrent miscarriage clinic all came back clear but our Consultant suggested I take baby aspirin this time round so keeping everything crossed!
Bluebell9 x


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I start DR on Thursday for a our first FET. We have 2 frozen blastos from our first round of IVF back in Jan and I am really nervous about it !

Really      that it works for us all !

Claire x


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Hope you all ok.

Loopyloop i am in a very similar position to you, I started D/R with Burserilin 10.06.10, had scan for lining yesterday and its still a bit thick so got another appointment for next Tuesday.

I have 14 frosties remaining and will get 2 transferred hopefully in 3 weeks!!       

How did your scan go on Monday?

Just like bluebell9 I too had BFP last tx but then went on to m/c.

Georgina X


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hiyi Girlies

I started DR 8 June, had my bloods on Monday!!  I'm booked in for FET on Friday 16th July!!

I only have 2 embryos frozen (donor)... so fingers crossed they defrost ok ...touch wood!!

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Really nice to hear from everyone! And glad to know there are others at the same point!

Georgina and Bluebell - sorry to hear about the m/c. That must be so hard to go through after you've got a BFP and everything.

My scan went ok on Mon - lining was 7.1mm so they are hoping it gets a bit thicker by tomorrow when I've got another scan. I was really pleased as I had problems with the injections for the fresh cycle and everything took alot longer than expected so was happy that it seems to be going ok! As I said, another scan tomorrow and they are hoping to transfer next week.

I am feeling loads more relaxed this time round than the fresh cycle - dont know if it's because you sort of know whats happening or the difference in medication or what. The thing I do worry about though is that they thaw ok. We have 5 frozen and are going to take them all out to try and get the best ones this time and then transfer 2. 

Well, hope everyone is ok and really good to hear from you all. Thinking positive thoughts for us all and take care everyone! Keep us updated on whats happening! xxxxx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello,

Gemmy - Not long for th July now,     your Embryos will defrost fine

Loopyloop - Goodc Luck for your scan today, gald this tx is running bit more smoother than the last one!      for Embryos and hope you get some to refreeze too    

Georgina X


----------



## Vix 1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Emergency help ladies? Sorry to butt in so rudely - but only just found your thread and if anyone can help with my query, it will be here. 

Due to take first load of the horrid Cyclogest torpedos tonight (FET planned for Thurs if they thaw) but unlike when I had my first TX, I have just realised Doc has put Cyclogest x 2 on my form. Do you take (well, shove up!!) the two together? Do hope someone logs on before I have to go to bed tonight!

Again - apologies for rudeness and will join in and be helpful and polite after this mini crisis - if someone can help! Thanks LOADS in advance...xxx


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Vix 1,

Yep I've just put the 2 up together! No pleasant but has to be done!

Not sure when I;ve got my transfer yet - some time this week. They are thawing our 5 frosties tomorrow and seeing what happens so fingers crossed for us both that they thaw!

Started on the pessaries last night, lovely experience that it is!

Good luck with tonight and everything! Hope you're still up to read this! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vix 1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh Loopy loop - two ladies on another thread just told me its one in the morning and one at night.....and I am getting a long distant memory that that is what I did on my last TX (not FET - full ICSI)...are you sure it is two together? Now I am a bit worried!!!!


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Morning Ladies,

Vix1 - Sorry I wasnt on last night to help but on my last FET I done 1 in the morning and 1 at night, havnt they got to be 11-12 hours apart?? Hope this hasnt confused you more!   

Loopyloop - Good Luck for the big thaw today, will be thinking of you      

I am just plodding along until 2nd Baseline scan tomorrow    

Georgina X


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi

Vix... i was told to take them 12 hours apart.  xx


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi again people!

Vix1 - I was told that I had to take a double dosage this time - they have to be 12 hours apart but for FET they have told me I have to take 2 in the morning and 2 at night! I dont know whether your doc mean 2 a day or 2 each time - sorry  - now you're probably really confused!

Thanks for the message Georgina - the clinic has phoned this morning and said that ALL 5 have survived the thaw  ! 2 have lost one cell each but the other 3 were perfect. So now we leave them until tomorrow and hope that they start dividing! I am hoping that maybe it will be a good omen that all 5 have survived  !

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Georgina - let us know how it goes.

How is everyone else doing? Hope you are all ok.

Bye for now. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Loopy loop - Are you doing a double dosage because of previous m/c? I asked could I do this because of previous m/c and they said they don't normally advise this but to ask near to ET, I am still keen to do this.  Good news on your embies,    they start dividing nicely for you     Let you know how tomorrow goes.

gemmy gemgems - Hope your ok


----------



## kazw32 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi all, quick question, due to start down regging any day now, hospital didn't put any pre injection swabs in my bag!! have been trying to get hold of some from boots etc, but no one does them!!! is it essential to have them?
silliest thing stressing me out.    

hanks

kazxx


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi all,

Well, I had the transfer yesterday - in the end we transferred 2 embies - day 3 and both 8 cells. Hopefully they will be strong ones and stay with us  ! Test date 21st July so only 2 weeks to go! Going back home (Italy) where my lovely husband is waiting on Monday so I cant wait to get back there.

Georgina - havent had m/c before - my clinic just said it was normal practice with FET to have a higher dosage of hormones. Obvioulsy this isnt what all other clinics say after reading other peoples threads! Guess you just have to do what your clinic says at the tiime - it can be difficult when everyone has different experiences though can't it?! How long now til your ET?

Thinking of everyone else as well and sending happy and positive thoughs to you all. Keep thinking positive  ! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh Kazw32 - meant to say - I never had swabs for the injections - my clinic never gave me any so I wouldn't worry about it too much. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Kazw - could you use antiseptic wipes? Should be able to get these from a chemist.

Loopyloop - lots & lots of good luck to you!!! I think I was prescribed 2 last time but they didn't say how & I took them together - will definitely do 12 hours apart this time after reading the comments!! That was our first FET so could be standard.

Lots of      vibes to everyone! I'm quite excited, and a little nervous, about starting next week!!

Bluebell9 x


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Evening Girls,

Kazw32 - I bought extra wipes from Morrisons on my last tx, or if you have or known someone with a First Aid kit there are normally some in that, wouldn't worry too much about it though

Loopyloop - Ahh Italy - you are so lucky! What Clinic are you having tx in? Lots of baby dust and PMA coming your way for your embies to get snuggly         My ET will be w/c 26th July 

Had 2nd Baseline and all ok, I start Progynova on Saturday, then my Embryos will get thawed 26th JUly and will have ETsometime that week       

Georgina X


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All,

How is everyone today? All feeling good  ??!!!

I started off feeling great today and then it seems to have gone a bit downhill - think I am just really tired which doesnt help.

Georgina - I am in the care clinic in sheffield but live just outside Milan in Italy. We decided to have a go back in England first as the laws are so strict over there for IVF. Just cant wait to get back ther now though to my own home! Very happy that everything is going ok for you - its always makes me feel a bit better when things run smoothhly! Have you decided how many frosties you're going to have thawed?

And Bluebell, what stage are you at when you start next week? Cant remeber if you have said before but now I dont know whether if I try to go back and look at previous pages I will lose what I have already written here!!!!!!!!!!! So thought I would just ask again!

Well lots of love to all and bye for now. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Loopyloop - Hope you are pleased with Care in Sheffield, You will feel much better when you get home to DH and your own environment,    I started off with 23 embryos, on last tx 2 were transferred, 1 was saved and 6 were lost, which now leaves me with 14 frosties, I dont want them all thawed would like 7 thawed but will leave in the good hands of the Embryologists and hope for the best   

Hope your feeling much better today??


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Loopyloop we're having day 21 appt next Tuesday so if all looks ok can start downregging. I'm hoping our transfer will be 2nd week in August, just hoping our two frosties survive the thaw! Good news about yours, sending you lots of    &   , when is your test date?

I checked some leftover pessaries from last FET & they say 2 at night - ahhhh - will have to check with my clinic before I start taking them although it sounds like different clinics have different advice.

Is anyone taking baby aspirin? Our consultant suggested that as nothing came up on any of our recurrent miscarriage tests & he says it won't do any harm, but I don't know if I was have meant to started already - will ask them next week.

How is everyone doing? I feel in a much better place this time so just hope this is the one!!

xx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi,

Bluebell - My Consultant has never mentioned baby asprin to me but ask at your appointment next week to put your mind at ease, hope it goes ok   

Loopyloop - Don't know what time you are going home today but hope you have a safe journey or hope you are home safe with DH   

Georgina x


----------



## Blossom2324 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi ladies,

was wondering if i can join you lovely ladies. I am due to start my med FET this month, just waiting for AF.
I will have a read back at previous posts to see where you all are and then reply.

blossom xxx


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi ladies can I join you? I am due to start Fet this month. Currently on day 5 and should start downregging on 28th July, just got to do screening tests and get treatment plan. Hope you are all well, look forward to sharing this time with you.


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Blossom - Welcome to the thread, nice to read tour signature that you have had sucess with IVF, this gives us all some hope when reading sucess, Good Luck for this FET    

Always - Welcome to the thread, Read your signature and you have been through so much over the years, Good Luck for starting FET    

Georgina X


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Well, back home in Italy now - so glad to be back and feeling loads better but it is SOOOOO hot! 

Got back fine thanks Georgina - was worried that there was going to be loads of turbulence on the flight but it was all good!

My test date is 21st so just have everything crossed for then. I'm feeling in a much better place this time too - last time I stayed in England for the test  (because of the whole flying issue) so wasnt with DH - was actually away from home for 8 weeks in the end which was a complete nightmare. This time I decided I just needed to be back at home cos I thought I would be less stressed here. So HOPEFULLY that will make all the difference  !

Bluebell, I'm havent taken baby asprin but I have read loads of things about people taking it for recurrent m/c's. Like Georgina said I would just check with the doc. Is the appointment today or next Tuesday? IOf its today then hope everything goes well.

Finally, blossom and always - welcome ! Always good to have new people join and to chat to. Hope everything goes well for you this time and this could be 'the one'! As for the rest of us - hope this is OUR time! 

Hope everyone is well and lots of love to all  . xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Good morning 
Just a quickie as awfully busy at work today!...

Should be booked in for FET at 11am on Friday..keeping everything my embryos thaws ok so that i still have one left.  I've booked the Friday, Monday and Tuesday off work so i can rest (maybe weather will be nice and i can get a bronzy in the back garden)..

Sending huge huggs to you all xxxx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Loopyloop - Glad you got home safely,       pray it does make a difference you being home with DH and this IS your time         

Gemmy - Good Luck but I'm sure they will thaw good


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Loopyloop, glad you got home ok, make the most of the sunshine & take it very easy!!     

Welcome Blossom & Always & lots of luck with your cycles!

I've just got back from the clinic & all systems go, had my prostap injection, all looked okay on baseline scan. Fingers crossed this time will be the one!!!!

Hope everyone is okay

Bluebell9 x


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Bluebell - Good Luck we are with you all the way!!!

Anyone on her having treatment in Liverpool Womens Hospital? As there is a Link Meeting tonight at the hospital from 7pm on Patient Feedback and Communication.

Georgina X


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

hiyi girlies

really gross question.... when i wipe down below after being to the loo i've got a large amount of cervical mucus... like egg white consistancy... (its not the proestrogen stuff that i've been taking for a day as it looks completely different when i wipe..more a chalky type consistancy)...
Does anyone know what this could mean?  Could it be my womb preparing for ET on Friday morning??

sorry for all the questions xxx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Gemmy - I'd like to say yes its preparing for ET, but I really don't know, I can't remember on my last tx if I had any changes in what you are experiencing    Sorry am not much help!!


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi gemmy,

I have to agree with Georgina - I'm not really sure! I have had quite alot of discharge from the pessaries though - but you dont think that its that?

I really hope that everything goes well for the thaw and transfer on Friday. I'm sure it will and will have absolutely EVERYTHING crossed for you       . Then we'll be both stuck in the 2 weeks of hell together  ! 

I'm finding its the not doing much that gets to be a bit! Normally I am quite active so finding it difficult to relax. Keep getting phone calls from DH at work reminding me to just sit down and read a book or watch some tv! Very sweet but I'm still finding it hard!

Hope everyone else is ok and speak again soon. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Loopyloop - I agree with DH do as he says it will be worth it!!     

I am in for a few very hard days as tomorrow is our 4th Wedding Anniversary and my Sister is getting started off to have her 2nd baby and along with my Mum we are her birthing partners, I am looking forward to it and excited to meet my new nephew/niece but at the time same I just wish I was in that position   

Hope you are all ok


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey Georgina - that will be a tough day for you and I'll be thinking about you today. Its hard isnt it, because although you're so happy for sisters/friends etc, it can sometimes be really difficult.

A couple of my friends have recently had babies and for the most part I'm absolutely fine with it - I love being with them and making a fuss, giving them a cuddle etc ( I know some people find that really difficult) but then just occasionally I have a bit of an emotional moment. Tough times.

Well, as I said I'll be thinking about you. Hope you have a good wedding anniversary (our first is on SUnday!). And really hope everything goes well for your sister. Loads of love and hugs to you both      . 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok.

Gemmy - did you manage to spreak to anyone about what it could be?

See you all soon! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Loopyloop - Hard isnt it, Hospital told my Sister to come back at 9.30pm on Saturday night as they were fully booked with inductions and no beds available on the labour wards    Hope your not going too mad and sticking to DH's orders!!!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

hi girls
bad news
i had 2 embies left... 1 didn't survive the thaw and the other went from 8 cell to 1 cell... the clinic are still putting it in me...but being realistic, what are the chances of a BFP from a 1 cell emby??

i'm gutted and can't stop crying xxx


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh gemmy, I'm so sorry for you and your hubbie. Thats so disappointing. 

You never know though. It could be that it starts to thrive once it is back in its natural environment. Lets try and think positive.        

Thinking about you and will be sending those positive vibes and just praying for you both that it might stay with you.

LOADS OF LOVE AND HUGS.     xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh Gemmy I'm so sorry to hear that, but as loopyloop says stay positive!!! I'm scared the same thing will happen to us as we have only 2 frosties too, or worse neither survive the thaw.

I know its hard but if there was no chance at all I'm sure the clinic wouldn't halve put that one back, lets pray its a little fighter!! 

Sending you and little one lots of            

xx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Gemmy - I am sorry to hear 1 embie didnt survive and the other has lost cells, but keep positive Hun, we are all behind you        

Loopyloop/Bluebell - Hope you are both ok    

Georgina x


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi girls, I hope you dont mind me joining you? 
I know Georginna from my liverpool post page... hello chick.. I hope your sister birth goes ok.. thinking about you xxx

I have a 19month old son from our 1st ivf an know we are very very lucky!  we have 2 frosties left and feel we need to try an give our likle man a bro or sister..

Im on day 14 of injections... my list from the hospital says start bum bullets (cant think of real name but thats what i call them haha) on day 15 twice a day 12 hours apart?  I have my 1st baseline scan booked for tuesday at 9.30am... but i havnt got a clue what happens after that? can anybody help please?  I hope I dont sound too thick? ha ha Iv never done FET before.

Thanks guys, I hope you dont mind me joining you all and I promise to try my hardest to keep up!

Have a lovely weekend an hope you are all ok 
Hayley xxx


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,

How are we all doing  ?

Welcome to big chicky - course we dont mind if you join - the more the merrier  ! AFraid I cant help with your questions as I did it a different way - no injections for me this time, just tablets. SOrry about that!

Georgina - how did it go for your sister yesterday? I hope everything was ok and you are doing alright. It must be tough but hang in there - your turn this time     !!!!!!!!

Gemmy- how are you feeling now? Any better? AS we said before just keep thinking positive  . I have everything corssed for you.

And Bluebell - how you doing? Any exciting news for us all?!!!!!!

I'm fine - its our 1st wedding anniversary today and DH is at work! He was going to try get it off but decided we will just celebrate it next weekend when we know the result one way or another. I'm getting really impatient now! Not feeling too positive - I have had cramps yesterday and today and this all happened last time at the same time. But we shall wait and see. Only 3 days to go.

Hope everyone is well and sending lots of love and hugs to you all      . Bye for now. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BB75 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi girls,
I hope you don't mind I join you too  I am completely new to this and not very technological I'm afraid so please be patient, I'll try to keep up!
I'm also having a FET and had ET on Friday 16th July, which happens to be my mum's birthday so I thought HEY! GOOD SIGN! Gemmy, like you my blastos didn't react well to the thawing and lost almost 50% of their cells, they put back 2 (no more left) and now I'm waiting...
Bigchicky, sorry I can't help you either with your question as I didn't do any injections, I started with nasal spray, then estradiol tablets for 2 weeks  after which I had a scan and once the womb was thick enough they booked me in for the ET and I started the progesteron pessaries... I guess you have different medications but the procedure should be more or less the same..
Does anyone know if when the embryo implants it's supposed to cause cramps and spotting? Because I feel absolutely nothing    I know I should keep positive, but it's so hard!!!  
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of us!
Bluebell, good luck with your embryos, hope they thaw perfectly! 
Loopyloop, glad you're back home in Italy, it'll make you feel better, I'm from Italy too, not far from Milan (Legnano) but I've been living in London for 10 years now...
Lots of        to everyone


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 
I have finally managed to get my bloods done via a GUM clinic for £15 each rather than the £250 I would have been paying.. Juts hope they will be ablet o get the results back quickly for me, so I have to go get them done Wednesday and then Thursday have my appointment to go through the treatment plan. Hopefully then it will be starting the buserilin next Friday!! 
Welcome to all the newbies..
BB75, try not to read too much into any symptoms, on all of mine I have had very different symptoms with the same result most of the time. Wishing you lots of luck, when do you actually test?
Bigchicky, your baseline will tell them if the injections etc are doing what they are supposed to be doing in terms of getting your womb ready. Did your clinic not give you a treatment plan? FET is not a great deal different to normal IVF, just much lighter on the drugs and no egg collection.  I have found my previous FET's to have been a lot easier and less painful. Wishing you lots of luck.
Hope everyone else is doing well?


----------



## BB75 (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Always, you're right, I shouldn't try to read every symtom (or lack of it) and just relax, I'm just going a little  
I am due to test  on 28 July   During my last cycle I couldn't even bear to check the stick so I got my DH to do it but having to watch his sad little face was even worse I think... Anyway that was the past, the future might be diffirent  
Always I hope you'll get to start your treatment soon!
Will keep u posted, lots of luck to all of you girls!


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

BB75, funny how it is always easier to say it to someone else.. I must remember to listen to my own advise when it comes to it!! In some ways it is actually exciting if you have symptoms or not and to keep guessing whether it is good or bad (now I am sounding mad!  )  The 2ww is definately the worst part of it all, I wish we could just go on holiday or something. It makes it feel longer because you do not want to do much either! Oh the joys of IVF ay!!!!We have got quite a lot planned whilst we are doing this cycle, which normally I would not do, but hoping it will make it go quicker!!! 
Will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello how is everyone?
I've had a fantastic weekend - celebrated my birthday and DP proposed!!! This year is turning out pretty well after such a sad start so hope this FET will be the one!!
xxx


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi girlies,

Congratulations Bluebell  ! Thats fantastic news! How did he do it - want all the details! And surely thats got to be a good sign for this treatment right     ! 

Welcome BB75. Good news that 2 of your blasts made it through the thawing. Dont worry too much about them losing cells - I've heard good stories from people who this has happened to so keep thinking those positive thoughts   . As for the cramping and spotting, I was told embryos will implant on day 6/7 which would just be the day or 2 after you had the blasts transferred. Like Always saifd though - dont think too much about symptons because not everyone gets cramps or anything apparently so dont worry if you dont have anythiong.

Always - hope all the tests go well on wednesday and you manage to get treatment sorted on thurs.    that everything goes well for you. Let us know how you get on and good luck.

Gemmy and georgina - how you doing? Hope you are both well and thinking about you   .

Think we have decided to do the test tomorrow. A day early but only a day! and will still be 14 days after 3 day transfer. Plus DH has got day off tomorrow so kind of want to do it together. As I said before though not feeling too positive because had period pains for the last couple of days. Oh well. Whatever will be will be I guess.

Well hope you are all doing well. Loads of love for now.   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to tell you all I got a   ! We cant believe it - both in total shock I think! 

Just goes to show that FET DOES WORK   !!!!!!!!!! ANd those AF cramps I've had for the last couple of days were obvioulsy not!

So So happy and as I say just absolutely amazed! I am now feeling very positive for everyone else here. I just never thought it was going to work so I am sure it is a good sign for all of us on here.

Hope you are all ok and loads of love to you all.       xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BB75 (Jul 18, 2010)

Loopyloop this is absolutely great news!!!! 
I am really really happy for you and yes this gives hope to all of us!!!!!!Fantastic! If I'm not mistaken you should now have a 6 weeks scan, how excting!


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Loopyloop that is fantastic news, you must be so thrilled!!!
xx


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Loopyloop - congratulations that is fantastic news !!! 

Bluebell - congratulations to you as well, and yes you must tell us all the details of how he did it? Lets hope you will have double excitement!      

Hope everyone else is doing well..


----------



## libby79 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Can I join you please ladies?

Congratulations on the BFP Loopy loop and engagement Bluebell.

I have started Burserelin injections last Monday ready for FET transfer, not sure when exactly. I am supposed to call the fertility nurse when AF appears - but it is very unusually at least 2 days late now, help what does this mean? Does anybody know at what point in the cycle FET happens - my guess is a few days after ovulation but I'm not sure? I have 3 Frosties, one of which is a blastocyst, will they survive the thaw?

How is everyone else getting on?

Take care

Libby xxx


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

hiya girls

Sorry I have been reading from my moby but couldnt post....

Loopy loop.. omg BFP  im soooo happy for you chick xx

Bluebell... well done on getting engaged.. how gorgeous.. whats your ring like? xxx

Hi libby.. im new here too.  Im abit like i dont no whats hapenin either.. so we wil have to help each other along the way ha ha.  I dont no how the thaw works, when i asked today they said they cant advise until the embrologist rings me on the day ask them the questions!  GREAT! ha ha good luck anyway chick xxx

BB75 I have said alikle prayer for you babe.  take care now chick xxx

always.. how you doin on 2ww? hope your not knicker checkin too much? he he xx

Georginna.. iv wrote on our local board but wondering how you where chick.  Your sister seemed to have a pretty rough/long labour.. im sure you where very happy for her... but I cant imagine how you was feeling too.  Big hugs.. hope your ok xxx

I had my baseline scan today... feeling very :0(      I have cysts and my thicking of womb has doubled... they think the cysts are feeding my womb...  I have to go back next monday.. The Sister was lovely an seemed to think I wil have to get them drained next monday when they re-scan me?  I am feeling very sorry for myself... hubby doesnt help by saying oh well another 2 weeks of injecs wont kill yeah!  Men hey :0(    I didnt feel like this last time.  I have had headaches from hell and feeling really crappy.    Moan over with anyway.. sorry girls.. i dont mean to bring the board down.

Hope I havnt missed anybody and your all ok

Love Hayley xxxxx


----------



## libby79 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi everyone

I hope you are all doing ok.

Hayley - Thanks for that, do we get any notice about the thaw or when the transfer will take place then or do they just ring you on the day and we have to head on over straight away??  

Take care everyone

libby xx


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi everyone, thanks for the kind words. DP proposed in the garden on my birthday, got down on one knee in his wellys!! We have a secret bit so one we'd finished blubbing he took me there where he'd left some bubbly & glasses!! I'm so happy, now we just need a little one to complete our family, please let this FET be the one! (p.s. do I call him DF now rather than DP?)

Libby, I'm on a different protocol as I just had one injection on day 21, then got appt 2 weeks after that (on 27th), currently got AF. Next week they will scan me again to check the lining is thin, then start on progynova tablets to build up the lining. Another scan after about 10 days and if the lining looks thick enough I'll start on cyclogest pessaries - it depends on how old your embies are as to how long you need these before the transfer, I think it was 5 days for me last time with our 3 day embies. We got given a time for ET beforehand & the embryologist phoned us on the day to let us know how they had thawed. Hope this helps you!

Hayley hope you're feeling better! There should be some way of showing blokes what we have to go through so they have better understanding - with our fresh cycle DP couldn't even watch me injecting myself, then couldn't understand why I was having mood swings!! Take it easy & look after yourself!!

Take care everyone else, hope things are going well!!!

Love Bluebell xx


----------



## libby79 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi everyone

Thank you Bluebell. Well AF has now arrived, I have telephoned the fertility nurse she says other people in dept are on holiday so have to keep on Buserelin for extra 2 weeks!!!!! So I carry on with the jabs until 8th aug and then take tablets 3 times a day, scan on 17th Aug and then possibly FET around 24th Aug, if ok with the thaw, what a nightmare!!! Never mind will keep plodding on!     

Take care everyone

xx


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Welcome Libby - sounds like you are having a bit of a nightmare! Lets just hope that it all goes ok for you when they come to thawing the frosties and everything goes smoothly then. I am sure it will all be fine. Just gives you a little more time to build up that PMA       !!!!!!!

Big chicky - how you doing today? I have to say when I was on the injections during the fresh cycle I felt absolutely crap. Like you say - I had cracking headaches and just felt generally rubbish. Do you start a different set of injetions sometime soon? Sorry that I dont know but mine was different this time - just tablets. But when I started the second set of injections during the fresh cycle I began to feel loads better so hopefully things will pick up soon for you. Sending big hugs your way    . xxx

Bluebell - sounds like a beautiful proposal! Did he have a ring and everything? I think DF sounds perfect for him!

BB75 - how you feeling? Keeping yourself nice and busy during this time? Sending lots of positive thoughts your way.       xx

Always, hope today with your bloods goes ok and there is some good news with them for you. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok and lots of love to all for now. xxxxx


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi All 
Just a quick drop in..
Had our screning bloods today at a GUM clinic and so much quicker and easier. They done all the tests and more and it was £30 for a certificate for both of us.  Much easier on the pocket that the £240+ we would have been paying the ivf clinic tomorrow!.. so tomorrow we will go and collect our treatment plan and then start on the buserilin next Friday. Can not wait to just get starterd now!!
Having some reflexology tonight, hopefully that will help me along the way.
Take care xxx


----------



## BB75 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi girls,
yep, trying to keepmy mind busy, I'm back at work today and I have to say that's helping!
Bigchicky I know easier said than done but try to stay positive, it's normal to have all these up an downs, tmorrow will be a better day! And good luck with your next scan, I hope things will turn out to be ok.
Libby when I was on the Buserelin my AF was 1 week late but the nurse said it was noormal... If you have the same protocol as me you will be on the estradiol tablets for 2-3 weeks then you'll have a scan and if the lining of the womb is thick enough you'll have the ET 5 days later. I think regarding thaing the embryos you're quite safe, 3 embryos is a good number and now the percentage of survival is quite high, about 90%. So good luck!!!"


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies, how is everyone?

I've just had baseline scan, all good - nothing happening - so started progynova today. Next appt is 6 Aug so if lining is thick enough ET will be 11 Aug!!!

xx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello Girls,

Sorry I havnt been on sooner but the last week with Sisters baby being born and getting ready to go off work has been very busy.  11 of my embies got thawed yesterday and all 11 survived, the Embryologist will call me again tomorrow to tell me whether I will have ET tomorrow or Friday with Blasts, me and DH are hoping for Friday and Embryologist said fingers crossed all will be good for Friday.  Just for those asking about FET from 1st day of DR to ET has taken me 51 days this time and last time, however it does go fast and you will all be PUPO soon!!    

BigChicky - Hello Hun, hope your ok? What happened at your scan yesterday?   

Loopyloop - Very pleased for you and DH on your BFP!!!! How are you feeling?   

BB75 - Welcome - Hope your ok   

Always - Oooo not long to get started now, we are all behind you    

Bluebell - Ahh how nice of DF    on your birthday, you will never forget that date will you!    11 Aug will soon be here!

Libby - I had to do extra injections over Christmas/New Year because my clinic was shut, frustrating isnt it   

Georgina x


----------



## BB75 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi girls,

just wanted to share with you that today I did my pregnancy test and it is unfortunately a BFN... Oh well, I was expecting it to be honest so I didn't take it too badly... We're not giving up though, we'll try again with a fresh IVF maybe end of year/beginning of next year, that's for sure!
How is everyone else? Georgina all the best for you ET, fingers crossed for you  
I will be on holiday now for the next 2 weeks, which is good to take my mind off things, so I wish you all the very best!!!


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

BB75 so sorry to hear that, sending you big hugs     . Hope you enjoy your holiday, as you say it'll hopefully take your mind off things. 
Love Bluebell x


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Good Morning Girls,

BB75 - Sorry to hear of your result, go and enjoy your holiday and some time away from ivf ready to battle again soon when it WILL be your time!     

Bluebell, BigChicky, Loopyloop, always, libby - Hope you are all ok    

Embrologist rang yesterday and 11 snowbabies still doing good, they were all between 7-10 cells, we have gone for ET on Fiday at 2.15pm hopefully with 2 Blasts      

Georgina X


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hiyi Girls

So sorry i've not been on this thread for a while...been so busy and stressed!!  I was fine on the first week of my 2WW but this week i've been a nightmare, my hormones are all over the shop, crying and screaming and everyone!  LOL... smells are making me barf too!  My test date is on Saturday...... to be honest i'm expecting it to be a BFN as i onlt had a 1 cell embryo transferred...if it does take it will be a miracle.
I have no AF pains whatsoever either...maybe thats a good sign... i got my AF 4 days before test date the last time!

I'm sorry i have no time for personals...but mega huggs to those who had a BFN and concrats to those who had a BFP xxxx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Gemmy - Oh still all good, keeping everything crossed for Saturday for you


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Girls,

How are you all?

I had ET yesterday with 2 blasts, OTD 10.08.10!!!   

Georgina x


----------



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

Well done Georinaa, fingers crossed for you hun xxx hope the 2ww does not drag for you xxx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks always, so far so good I'm ok!!!


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Gemmy how are you getting on? Hope you're okay, was it last Saturday you tested or is it this Sat coming up?

Georgina congrats on being pupo!

How is everyone else getting on?

xx


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Just a quicky, had scan yesterday & lining is only 7.6mm so going back on Monday after 3 more days of progynova - if its ok then ET will be on Friday 13th!! Hopefully this will be lucky for us!!

xx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh well Girls,    for me, I have tested 2 days early however I know it isnt going to change. 

Bluebell - Hope ET goes ahead for Friday, Good Luck


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh Georginaa so sorry to hear that   , but it could just be due to you testing early so wait until OTD - I'm keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Mandchris (Oct 25, 2007)

George - Sorry to hear your news but it can change in 2 days particularly on hpt.
I did first test and it came up with faint line after 6 mins, so went to buy a clear digital and it came up 1-2 weeks pregnant! so I got a BFP !! finally, i am very scared cos so much can go wrong but just called hubby to tell him and so pleased as i hadnt got him an anniversay present.  Mandy xx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Bluebell - Yes will do it again Tuesday so we'll see, hope you ok x

MandChris - I tested with a digital clearblue and thought they were very accurate but we will see what happens Tuesday, Ah what a lovely Anniversary present! Congrats on your BFP x


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Mandchris congrats on your    I hope 13 is a good number for us too as our ET will be on Friday 13th!!!!

xx


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

We had ET yesterday (Friday 13th) - both embryos thawed ok, one went from 7 cell to 6 cell and the other from 6 cell to 3 cell. OTD 31 August please please please let this be the one         

Hope everyone else is okay

Bluebell xx


----------



## Blossom2324 (Mar 26, 2010)

Bluebell,

Congratulations on your two lovely embies!!! now the dreaded 2ww starts 

I am due to have my ET next Fri if my scan on Tues shows my lining is plump enough.
A lady on another forum who is cycling with me had her ET yesterday too and her OTD is 25th Aug??
Isn't is strange how each clinic gives different dates?? so fustrating.

Have you got a few days off work?? anything planned??
Love

Blossom xx


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi Blossom, good luck for next week!

Our OTD would have been 25th August if they were still doing blood tests, but they are doing urine tests now so need a few extra days. 25th August would have been our due date so I was having mixed feelings about OTD being same day!! Although I think having to wait longer will be agony!

xx


----------



## LaineyMoo (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Girlies!

I started FET in July, due for ET this Wednesday.  THis is my 2nd round of FET but 3rd IVF Cycle


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Bluebell - Yayy your PUPO!! Make sure you get plenty of rest     

Blossom - Good Luck for scan tomorrow, hope ET is Friday for you     

LaineyMoo - Hope your ET goes ahead on Wednesday     

I done re-test on OTD but reamained BFN, have fu arranged for 26th August so looking forward to that and starting again in November sometime             xxx


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Georgina so sorry it was still negative        . Its good you've got your follow up straight away so lots of              for November. Hope you are doing okay honey!! 

Lainey good luck for tomorrow        hope everything goes okay!!

xx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Bluebell - Feeling ok and quite positivefor next tx   

Lainey - Good Luck for tomorrow     

Blossom - How was your scan today?


----------



## Blossom2324 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Georgina sorry to hear your news sweetie   big hugs to you.

My scan went well today, my lining is 12mm so i was told to start my messie pessies ready for ET on Friday!!!! aahhhhh its really happening.

Love and hugs to everyone else.

Blossom xx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Blossom - Well Done and Good Luck for Friday


----------



## BB75 (Jul 18, 2010)

HI girls,

I have just come back from holiday and I have to say it has helped a lot to take my mind off things, I feel much more relaxed and ready for another ivf attempt (I think we will try again early next year, I want a few months to pass before starting on hormones again!)
Georgina, I am so so sorry to hear about your BFN, I know exactly how you feel, please don't give up, hopefully next time will be the right time for both of us!
Bluebell lots of     and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your test!
Blossom, lot's of luck for FRiday 
MandChris many congratulations on your BFP, it's great news!
Lots of love to all of you!


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

BB75 - Glad you feel better after your holiday and Good Luck for the New Year starting again


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello ladies, how is everyone getting on?

I can't believe we've to wait another week to test, think the home test might be coming out at the weekend! Wish they would do a blood test so we find out sooner! I started with a bit of pain in the lower abdomen last week so I'm hoping its down to implantation. Definitely more emotional and still tired all the time, but I think thats probably the estrogen!

       &        to everyone

Bluebell x


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

I've tested early & its a   for us. OTD is Tuesday but today is 15 days past transfer & 18 dpo so I don't think its going to change.
Absolutely gutted


----------



## Blossom2324 (Mar 26, 2010)

Bluebell,

I'm so sorry honey that you got a BFN sweetie.......but don't give up all hope, you still have 3 days left.

I don't think i am going to be successful either hun, i just feel soooo normal, no symptoms at all and in previous pregnancies i have always "known" i was pregnant.

I have noticed you have joined the other thread...i'll keep in touch with you on there.

     

Love

Blossom xxx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Bluebell - So Sorry you got BFN   

Blossom - Hope your are ok


----------



## Blossom2324 (Mar 26, 2010)

Georgina

How are you hun

I got a BFN too...they stink don't they....lost all faith in FET now     

Are you thinking on cycling again ??


Bluebell, how are you hun   
Blossom xxx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Blossom,

I'm ok thanks. Yes they do stink!! Are you thinking of doing a fresh cycle? 

I have 3 frosties left but I have an appointment with the Embryologist next Friday to discuss the quality of them and the quality of the previous embryos. Hopefully doing met fet again end October/November time. Or if he suggests fresh cycle I think we will start again after Christmas, we will see.

Georgina x


----------

